# Master Kush and 2 clones grow



## sawhse (Feb 8, 2011)

:ciao: Hey all.. so I decided to do a small grow in my tent tucked away in a spare room..:hubba: So inside is a Master Kush fem from seed, Nirvana auto bubble from seed, and two clones from my last grow..my buddy sparkman did the cloning and I picked two out! one is the blue matero and the other is lablanca..I am going to run the auto then switch to 12/12 and bud the others... here is the kush and the auto at two weeks, more pic's to come. thanks for looking and time to burn one:48:

View attachment Master Kush Fem 2 wks.jpg


View attachment Nirvana Auto Bubblelicious 2 wks.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey everyone thought I would update some pics of the Lablanca and Blue Matero clones plus here is the master kush at two weeks.....:hubba: they seem to really like this 6 bulb t5 i got.View attachment Picture 210.jpg


View attachment Picture 211.jpg


View attachment Picture 212.jpg


View attachment Picture 213.jpg


hope ya like!!!...:48:


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 11, 2011)

thing look nice and green


----------



## sawhse (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks fruity!


----------



## budculese (Feb 11, 2011)

very nice start !you're going to like the master kush from nirvana saw, smoking the last of mine , very nice weed


----------



## sawhse (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks budculese, i agree on the mk, i grew 4 of the master on my last grow and was happy with it...great taste and a perfect everyday weed..


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2011)

They look very nice  Green


----------



## nova564t (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy, happy, happy lil plants.


----------



## sawhse (Feb 16, 2011)

hey all,  thanks for the kind words...time to update.. the first two are the blue matero clone and the last is the master kush...they seem to like the t5's fer sure..


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

do you have any specs on these strains? never heard of em

:watchplant: cant wait to see what they do!


----------



## sawhse (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Moses,thanks for stopping by, the matero blue is from kannabia seeds, it was a freebie and we got some clones from it..Master Kush is from Nirvana seeds.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

If the Matero produces well I may have to look into it haha
thanks


----------



## sawhse (Feb 16, 2011)

yep its a great smoke..:aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 17, 2011)

I had some of the Master Kush a couple of weeks ago.  I thought it was a very nice buzz.  Left the head clear.  My son loved it.  He smoked most of that one him self.


----------



## sawhse (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey PP, I agree...it has a great taste and it is easy to grow!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 1, 2011)

hey yall. :ciao:..decided to flip the clones and mk...hope ya like. they smell great


Matero Blue clone


Lablanca clone


Master Kush from seed 

the Master Kush is growing like crazy..lol


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 1, 2011)

gettin bushy :hubba: niice!


----------



## Irish (Mar 2, 2011)

looking good saw. we have a bubba/master kush were testing out now. i didnt care for them all that much, but am running clones to see if this mom stays or goes. i took one at 8 weeks that was tasteless, so i'm doing more clones and will take them longer to see if thats the problem...

that is some very nice growth though...peace...


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

T5 T5 T5 T5!!!

Looking nice :hubba:


----------



## sawhse (Mar 2, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> gettin bushy :hubba: niice![/QUOTE thanks moses


----------



## sawhse (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Irish, thanks for the kind words...I have had good luck with this run and I love the taste...

Hey benamucc, I am a believer t5 is amazing. Thanks


----------



## sawhse (Mar 15, 2011)

:ciao: update time! here are the girls at the end of two weeks in flower..hope you like! :hubba: 



Matero Blue


LaBlanca

Since this is just a small grow i am blooming with my HOT5 and it seems to be working pretty good, i replaced all the bulbs with bloom bulbs and let her rip. thanks for looking today and have a great day everyone!!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good sawhse.  Keep it up bro.


----------



## sawhse (Mar 15, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good sawhse.  Keep it up bro.


Thanks pp, :watchplant:


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 15, 2011)

Grats Saw. They look great after just 2 weeks.

Mine are going into week 3 and they dont look that good, mostly because I had very bad lighting for 2 weeks of veg, so they are probably behind
_anyways_
mojo for your success :aok:


----------



## sawhse (Mar 21, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Grats Saw. They look great after just 2 weeks.
> 
> Mine are going into week 3 and they dont look that good, mostly because I had very bad lighting for 2 weeks of veg, so they are probably behind
> _anyways_
> mojo for your success :aok:


Thanks Moses, I am seeing tric's yippee...smelling awesome! Pics to come soon


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Saw, so are mine :woohoo: its cool that some one is around the same stage of flowering as me.  grats mate!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 22, 2011)

:ciao: morning all, just a quick update! :dancing:










I just have to say this T5 is awesome!! If i was to use my 400 watt hps i am sure it would be even better. this was an experiment and so far i like the results!!!!:aok: whatcha all think? The other thing thats differant is the nutes...i switched to a new brand and its going well.  i used fox farm trio before and now i am using Aurora Innovations Soul Synthetics and they seem to really love it:hubba: I am using grow, bloom, big swell and amino aide! Great stuff. well off to play with puppy peace all :48:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 22, 2011)

I looked into those nutes, but they too are soil killers and didn't fit my needs...good luck with them! The T5's are awesome, really grow the plants nice and tight!

These are looking great, my friend, keep up the great work!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I looked into those nutes, but they too are soil killers and didn't fit my needs...good luck with them! The T5's are awesome, really grow the plants nice and tight!
> 
> These are looking great, my friend, keep up the great work!


Hey roddy, thanks for the kind words, :holysheep: soil killers?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, the synthetics means chem based which means the nutes basically kills all the good in the soil making the plant dependent upon the nutes. To me, this defeats my buying good soil, but it also means you could grow in coco coir or other mediums. Same with the FF trio which I started out using and now have half used bottles sitting in the corner...d'oh!

Myself, I am buying good soil and trying to go organic as much as possible, so that line, although looked tempting, didn't fit in for me! I am, however, thinking of doing a few experiments and seeing if buying the soil is a waste of my money....


----------



## sawhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Yes, the synthetics means chem based which means the nutes basically kills all the good in the soil making the plant dependent upon the nutes. To me, this defeats my buying good soil, but it also means you could grow in coco coir or other mediums. Same with the FF trio which I started out using and now have half used bottles sitting in the corner...d'oh!
> 
> Myself, I am buying good soil and trying to go organic as much as possible, so that line, although looked tempting, didn't fit in for me! I am, however, thinking of doing a few experiments and seeing if buying the soil is a waste of my money....


Yep understood, my buddy sparkman is doing a organic mixture grow no nutes and I am watching and learning to see how it works. I like learning new things!!! Thanks for info. And thanks for stopping by..pornpics Soon!!!!!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 25, 2011)

Morning all, :ciao: one month to go or so..i switched to just bloom and big swell so we shall see...hope you like the porn!

here is the matero blue:








here is the lablanca




i have to say my favorite is the lablanca, very good strand!

i will post some shots of the kush in a few days!!!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 25, 2011)

Those plants look really nice sawhse.  Where did you get the lablanca?  I don't think I've heard of that one.  GREEN MOJO bro.


----------



## sawhse (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey pp, thanks! They are both from kannabia seeds, I got them thru the tude as a freebie. I love both strains..we also got a diesal from them, very strong high!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 25, 2011)

Those look great!  How many watts is your T5?


----------



## sawhse (Mar 25, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Those look great!  How many watts is your T5?


Hey Maine, you know I am not quite sure? It claims 12000 lums, and I have 6 bloom bulbs in it and the bulbs are rated at 3000k. I am moving soon so my hps is in storage. Its seems to be working pretty good!


----------

